# Small cell Question



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

where did you order it from?
you should go to the hardware store and for a few bucks you can get a 6" metal scale with english and metric scales
it makes measuring much easier
5 cells to the inch is ~5.1mm which Dadant reportedly has

Dave


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

Drobbins,
Thanks for the answer. I hate to mention the supplier. They are nice folks. They are south of you and they are not Dadant or Miller. I did not get suspicious or check the foundation until the told me they told me they could not supply the SC medium foundation. I already own a good bit of regular foundation and had ordered early to get the small cell.Guess I will order from Dadant. If I was not starting packages in April, I would just use strips. Might do it anyway.The suppliers are not in tune with small cell beekeepers. They are sitting on large cell inventories and pushing it.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

the story going around is that Dadant has both 5.1 and 4.9 foundation(they seem to have the best supply)
apparently it was a last minute item and didn't make the catalog and all the branches aren't aware of it
I just thought maybe you had received some of the 5.1, which is fine for beginning regression
I guess it depends on what you're using it for
is it for a first regression or are you already part way to SC?

Dave


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

I guess you could call this a first regression. I plan to start clean, with package bees on 4.9mm.
That is if I can buy it.I may have to wear some of it out shipping it back.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I use 4.9 from the start. They are going to draw it larger either way the first time or two. But 5.1 will do just fine.


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

I will keep the 5.1mm foundation.I just hate to order one thing and have someone ship me something else, after I specifically told them what I wanted and why I wanted it. 
How many rotations of frames with small cell foundation does it take to get the bees regressed?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree and understand your feelings.

Are you running all mediums?? If you are the first regressions are not "lost" as they can be used in honey supers just fine.

Cut the deeps in half or strips (I prefer 1/2 until you can place strips between drawn comb). Others have different ideas of course.

As far as regression. From my understanding about 3 regressions/rotations should do it (+/-). You really have to measure to be sure where your at.


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

I can see where running all mediums could be helpful,and cost efficient,by using the first regression frames in honey supers.
I am a little old fashioned.I still run deeps and mediums. I like deeps for brood boxes and I also use them for supers. Old age might make me change my mind in time, but I am not ready to give them up yet.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have about 30 on deeps and am sweating out the decision to go all mediums......

Have to order a pallet of boxes soon so I HAVE to make a decision.

The idea of mediums makes total sense,


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

Running all mediums does make total sense.
Every thing about it is cheaper and after you handle a truck load of deeps your back is telling you what to do.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am leaning heavily toward mediums. Trying to work a deal on some mediums with drawn comb for supers.


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

You might get lucky and find someone wanting to sell out, but you would wonder what,or if anything was wrong with them. Guess it is better to build the mediums and let your own bees draw the comb. It just takes longer.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

This guy is a major beekeeper thousands of colonies in Texas, Cal., and here in ND.

They are eliminating mediums and using all deeps. (they use migrant labor and apparently don't care about heavy supers).


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

Sounds great if the price is right and the equiptment is in good shape.Wish he was close to my state.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

drugstore
I make med. foundation if your close drop by. 

www.geocities.com/fatbeeman=Don


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

Fat/beeman,
Thanks for the invite.I believe I have my problem solved.
What part of Georgia do you live in?
If I don't get the SC med foundation soon, I might take you up on your offer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

To help clear up some questions posted on this site (beesource.com)about availability of 4.9 and 5.1 foundation in both 8 1/2 and 5 5/8 sizes. The 5.1 in 5 5/8 will be available in late spring or early summer.

The sizes now available are as follows:

Available now:
F350003SC - 4.9 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 25 lbs.
F350003SC5 - 5.1 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 25 lbs.
F350503SC - 4.9 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 50 sheets
F350503SC5 - 5.1 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 50 sheets
F350103SC - 4.9 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 10 sheets
F350103SC5 - 5.1 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 10 sheets
F353503SC - 4.9 mm 5 5/8 Wired LH 50 sheets

Available late spring or early summer:
F353503SC5 - 5.1 mm 5 5/8 Wired LH 50 sheets

You may call for availablitiy or questions toll-free at (888)922-1293


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

I ordered this last week F350103SC - 4.9 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 10 sheets
my qusetion is.. how many cells are one one of these sheets vs. regular foundation?thanks!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

THANKS!


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Arlyn,
Do you still have the 4.9mm 8 1/2 UNWIRED?
Does the store in Lynchburg know about all of the small cell foundation products? Thanx


----------



## Andrew Swanson (Mar 3, 2006)

db_land,

I bought:

F350103SC - 4.9 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 10 sheets
F350103SC5 - 5.1 mm 8 1/2 Wired LH 10 sheets

from the Lynchburg store a couple of weeks ago.

Andrew


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

Arlyn,
Welcome to Beesource. Thanks for the Info.


----------

